# indiana lifetime license



## longbeard (Apr 10, 2004)

:angry:Life Time License They are no longer available. I was in the dark on this.I saved up my hard earned money to do my part.and the General Assembly said they were becoming increasingly less cost effective.I would like to Know what going to next. :angry:


----------



## Reggie Catfish (Feb 14, 2005)

*the Daniels regime......*

heard this was supposed to happen- the folks in indy have been too damn busy jacking with our clocks that they slid this one thru real quiet like

glad i bought one a few years back, but still upset b/c folks like you get screwed due to the fact that the state wants to make MORE $ by forcing the purchase of seperate tags


----------



## Haybanned (Aug 2, 2005)

It's only the beginning. Director Kyle Hupfer has zero experience with anything related to hunting or hunting fishing. He doesn't understand the issues and is there only one reason he was appointed director. To do what he gets told to do. Daniels sees the DNR as a good area to make money and save money. Get ready for the ride. I am personally surprised the residents of Indiana especially sportsmen didn't raise a real stink when Hupfer was appointed. His qualifications and experience leave him far from suitable for the job.


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Yep there was some talk about the lifetime issue at the end of last year that actually became a sad truth that we cannot get anymore lifetime lisenses here in Indiana what till next year I have heard in the old rumor mill that the politions want to raise the prices of your regular yearly hunting licsinse fee. :angry:


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

You guys need to hang out more on Indiana Hunting boards.

This was discussed last year on there and pretty well everyone on there knew it was curtains on July 1, 2005.

The DNR said, and I believe them, that it was costing them too much money. That money goes into a dedicated fund and they only get the interest and a small portion of it out yearly. Since interest rates are terrible forsavings now they aren't getting much money out of it

41% of the deer hunters in Indiana do not buy an annual deer tag. That includes the lifetime license holders, landowners (subject to change for some of them soon), youth and the military.

Check out the HuntingIndiana forum at ...

http://huntingindiana.proboards52.com/index.cgi


----------



## psychobubba (Jul 27, 2005)

i got mine .yes there was talk two years ago .there will be a lot of states doing away with them . :thumbs_do


----------

